# My 80lb gotti NEMO



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi I'm new to the site... But I've been reading about pitbulls for years and lurking in forums, i know most of you don't like blue pitbulls and especially anything from Gotti bloodline but give him a chance. He is a little over 2 years old, and he weighs 80lb on the nose. With that said, he's very fit i take him jogging with me sometimes (3-5miles), or on my trail walk/jog and he doesnt complain. His big a$$ can also hang on a rope.

I think its more of the way i trained him, but he isnt dog aggressive with little dogs and he is with people (ILL EXPLAIN). If a little dog barks and snap at him he thinks they're playing. He is different with big dogs however, he tries to be playful, but if they growl then he gets serious. And also, He is super friendly with everyone outside of the house. But inside the house, he's a different animal. If someone i havent introduced him to comes inside w/o me or my family escorting them, he WILL try to bite them. I know thats not typical of the breed, but hes not a fighting dog. I know im gonna get flamed for this, but he makes a damn good guard dog.

BTW The brown dog in the pics is my brothers 60lb AmStaff. And they're just playing.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

He looks great!! Big and correct!! :clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think he is a good looking boy !! Welcome to the forum


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Good looking guy!! I like his crazy standing ear! His puppy pic is adorable. All in all a nice job, keep up the good work. Welcome to GoPitbull.com BTW!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hun we are all dog people here no need to explain your dogs aggro tendancies lol, I have a dog that would kill any stray that dared step into the yard 

He's a good looking guy, love the ears!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

he is great looking!!!!! i LOVE HIS EARS! ahahah cute cute cute welcome!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Most APBTs would just assume run from a stranger but are hell on other dogs. Bullies on the other hand can be unpredictable at times, some even making good guard dogs. My scatterbred male, Deebo is like this. He has some gamelines mixed with bullier lines and he is one dog a stranger knows not to f*** with. lol


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Good looking boy, and I would not have guessed that he weighs 80 lbs! As far as him being protective inside your home, I would say is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a good looking guy. Not what I was expecting to see when you said 80lb Gotti.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome dog man. He doesn't like a Gotti...he looks better IMO


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

Great looking blue he looks like the blue version of my cousin 80 lb red dangerzone really slim and fit not like a fat lazy bully


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Hes a good looking guy. Not what I was expecting to see when you said 80lb Gotti.


thats exactly what i thought...
hes a really good looking boy..keep up the good work..
his puppy pic is just too cute & must i say his ear is also..


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hes a great looking dog expecially for gottie lines!!!!!!! i myself wouldnt tolerate the HA ( but thats just me) good job on keeping him fit and active!!!


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

very fit!! I love the shot of him standing... good muscle definition!


----------



## WarPig2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lookin good. Like his color scheme. Would not have geussed he weighs 80 lbs but a good lookin Gotti none the less


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is cute.

The HA to me is a major issue.


----------



## roleary (Jan 11, 2008)

excellent dog, he looks something like I imagine my pup Isaac will look like in a year or more, about the HA, honestly I think that some people need guard dogs and if a "pitbull" has that instinct then there is no better dog for the job on the market today, seriously. I am curious, at what age did you first start noticing the protective instinct? My pup, though certainly friendly with people that I am showing obvious comfort around, I have noticed recently has begun showing apprehension towards strangers and he is 11 months. Example being in circumstances where a car stops and someone gets out to ask for directions suddenly while walking he will stand firm in front of me and growl until I tell him its ok, I am wondering if this is unusual at such a young age?


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

b-e-a-utiful dog. I get the "doesnt really look R.E./Gotti" thing all the time lol. like me, u, and couple others on this board with really nice bully's.....it's impressive when you see one that's well put together. the overdone ones are the ones that give bullys a bad name...but even i like some of them :flush:
welcome :welcome:


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

> american_pit13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hes a good looking guy. Not what I was expecting to see when you said 80lb Gotti.
> ...


He is also mixed with watchdog... I got 1st pick of the litter and i picked the biggest one that was hogging all the food. This is his brother (same litter) and their pedigree if you guys want to check it out.



roleary said:


> excellent dog, he looks something like I imagine my pup Isaac will look like in a year or more, about the HA, honestly I think that some people need guard dogs and if a "pitbull" has that instinct then there is no better dog for the job on the market today, seriously. I am curious, at what age did you first start noticing the protective instinct? My pup, though certainly friendly with people that I am showing obvious comfort around, I have noticed recently has begun showing apprehension towards strangers and he is 11 months. Example being in circumstances where a car stops and someone gets out to ask for directions suddenly while walking he will stand firm in front of me and growl until I tell him its ok, I am wondering if this is unusual at such a young age?


HOnestly, he started barking at people coming to the door at around 4-5months... and i encouraged it. He has always been REALLY protective of me though, since like 3months old... anytime somebody would touch me he would try to bite them. I stopped that. But he is still aggressive with strangers coming to the house. I dont mind, I think its a good thing. But different strokes for different folks.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont agree with the behavior because it is not what you should see from a well bred good representation of an APBT plain and simple.


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i dont agree with the behavior because it is not what you should see from a well bred good representation of an APBT plain and simple.


I respect your opinion. But with that said, it's not your dog, so you don't have too.

I needed a dog to go to the park and jog with and one that would protect my house... and i have just that. So i can take him with me to the park, or to a friends house and he doesnt start trouble with other dogs. And i can go jogging at night, and go to sleep knowing that he has my back no matter what.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

agree to disagree. either way he is a good looking dog and you dont see many gotti dogs looking that nice


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Nice looking big boy you have, I like his color. I would be careful with the HA it is something you have to watch and be on top of every time someone is in your house our you have him outside walking to me HA in not something I would want to deal with.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

very nice looking dog


----------



## ampstang (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like they've been pumping iron.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> b-e-a-utiful dog. I get the "doesnt really look R.E./Gotti" thing all the time lol. like me, u, and couple others on this board with really nice bully's.....it's impressive when you see one that's well put together. the overdone ones are the ones that give bullys a bad name...but even i like some of them :flush:
> welcome :welcome:


that is an excellent looking bully if you wouldnt have said hes bully i dont think id be able to tell from this pic he does have a big head though but it doesent matter hes a great looking dog


----------



## BLkDOuTSrT4[303] (Feb 5, 2009)

This is one of my favorite dogs on the forum that i have seen. Looks so sick. Colors are perfect.


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

BLkDOuTSrT4[303] said:


> This is one of my favorite dogs on the forum that i have seen. Looks so sick. Colors are perfect.





ampstang said:


> Looks like they've been pumping iron.





danleys gracie said:


> very nice looking dog





wheezie said:


> agree to disagree. either way he is a good looking dog and you dont see many gotti dogs looking that nice


Thanks a lot for the love guys ;-)


----------

